# Japanese children?s cartoon Crayon Shin-chan branded pornography



## rajin (Sep 26, 2014)

Shin Chan Manga is surely not for kids as it have many adult situations
and many countries show censored version of Shin Chan . 
I have myself seen episodes where it is quite clear that few seconds are cut at some moments .





> Crayon Shin-chan has a penchant for mooning. Photograph: Shin-Ei Animation
> 
> With his penchant for mooning and blurting out risqu? spoonerisms,  Crayon Shin-chan has delighted Japanese children, and infuriated their  parents, for more than two decades.
> But now the precocious five-year-old has met his match in the form of  Indonesian regulators, who have declared his antics as ?borderline  pornography? and warned broadcasters to censor images of his bare  buttocks, scantily clad women and other indecorous scenes.
> ...


----------



## rajin (Sep 26, 2014)

doraemon banned/censored in many countries

*Beware the ‘chubby blue guy’: Chinese dailies warn public against Japan's ‘Doraemon’*



> A  few state-run newspapers in the western Chinese city of Chengdu earned  themselves a barrage of ridicule after they warned that the Japanese  cartoon series Doraemon is just another tool used by the Japanese  government to cover up its war atrocities.
> “We have to be clear about the strong political meaning behind [the cartoon], the _Chengdu Daily_, the Communist Party’s main newspaper in the capital of Sichuan province, on Thursday. The _Chengdu Evening Post _and the _Chengdu Business Daily _ran similar commentaries on Wednesday.
> The Chinese people “should be less blind and think more carefully”  when looking at the drawings of the robotic cat and its human friends,  the paper said. The article was widely carried by other official media  including the Xinhua news agency, which seemed to indicate official  support of its reasoning.
> “Doraemon is a part of Japan’s efforts of exporting its national  values and achieving its cultural strategy; this is an undisputed fact.  Taking this to heart, we should be less blind and keep a cool head while  kissing the cheeks of the chubby blue guy,” the newspaper said.
> ...


----------



## Subarashii (Sep 26, 2014)

baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahah


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 26, 2014)

Old cartoons and the dude is dead. No one cares but the late bloomers.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 26, 2014)

Fuck you overprotective Parents
Doraemon is legendary


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 26, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Fuck you overprotective Parents
> Doraemon is legendary



No, it's not.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2014)

Fuck them. Doraemon is awesome.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 26, 2014)

So they banned those but not Pico no Boku?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 27, 2014)

If nudity and scantily-clad women = porn, then... the amount of porn in the world is far greater than I realized.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 27, 2014)

ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Imagine (Sep 27, 2014)

Shin Chan was funny.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> No, it's not.



doraemon is great


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 27, 2014)

Yet people still takes their kids to the beach/waterpark, which are filled with scantily clad (albeit mostly ugly) women.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 27, 2014)

lol Seriously?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2014)

It is Indonesia, a nation run by a form of Sharia law. So is it really a surprise?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 27, 2014)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED Shin-Chan when I was a kid, and I love till this day ... The naked butt dance ...



> “The character fools around with his bare bottom exposed,” Agatha Lily told Japan’s Asahi Shimbun newspaper. “He also noses around people [when they are] on dates. The show features a lot of female characters in seductive garments that emphasise their cleavage.
> “It is essentially pornography.”



Woah, so I'm seeing porn everytime I see a girl wearing something that shows her cleavage ? My life is porn in itself, and I didn't know ! 

Oh, this backwards fuckers . Also, it's to be expected to be banned in countries like that, India and Indonesia, one is on sharia law, the other, I'm not sure, but I believe you can't buy/sell porn ... So yeah, backwards countries are going to be backwards . But SK is really ... Strange, does someone have an explanation ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2014)

-shakes head-

Shin chan doesn't deserve it

Also..it seems like Shin chan's drawings have gotten waaaay more clean over the years, must be the CG


----------



## wibisana (Sep 27, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> No, it's not.



Doraemon is godly

fuck KPI (commission of Broadcasting Indonesia)
they like to meddle on this kinda shit, yet they do nothing about real problem (violence in Cinema)

btw it's funny that when I watch 300 rise of emperor in theater,  censorship commission cut almost whole sex scene,
yet not censor any decapitation

somehow killing is okay, having sex is bad


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 27, 2014)

Never watched Doraemon ... What is it about ?


----------



## wibisana (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Never watched Doraemon ... What is it about ?



it's a cat-robot from future hired/bought by Nobita's grand son, to took after Nobita (the grand dad)
because he is so unreliable.
after he (Doraemon) got to present time, his ear got eaten by rat
so he dont have ears contrary with his sister doremi that has ears.
and also he become rat-phobic


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 27, 2014)

Doraemon is legendary in Asia. Same goes to Shin-chan.

Do people in the West watch them?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 27, 2014)

No because they're shit.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 27, 2014)

Backwards people gonna be backwards


----------



## kluang (Sep 27, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> No, it's not.



He's the ultimate knight





wibisana said:


> Doraemon is godly
> 
> fuck KPI (commission of Broadcasting Indonesia)
> they like to meddle on this kinda shit, yet they do nothing about real problem (violence in Cinema)
> ...





And you damn westerners dont make fun of Doraemon.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 27, 2014)

I remember watching this show a bit as a kid, I never really like it. I recall seeing his penis once...didn't really look like much of anything, just like squiggles XD


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2014)

I loved his bare-assed godzilla


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 28, 2014)

wibisana said:


> it's a cat-robot from future hired/bought by Nobita's grand son, to took after Nobita (the grand dad)
> because he is so unreliable.
> after he (Doraemon) got to present time, his ear got eaten by rat
> so he dont have ears contrary with his sister doremi that has ears.
> and also he become rat-phobic



Not to be mean, but that sounds terrible..


----------



## Nordstrom (Sep 29, 2014)

Buahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!




wibisana said:


> Doraemon is godly
> 
> fuck KPI (commission of Broadcasting Indonesia)
> they like to meddle on this kinda shit, yet they do nothing about real problem (violence in Cinema)
> ...



Well, I'm glad you guys find this absurd as well.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Not to be mean, but that sounds terrible..



it's much more than that


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 29, 2014)

DonutKid said:


> Doraemon is legendary in Asia. Same goes to Shin-chan.
> 
> Do people in the West watch them?



I was flipping through the channels recently and saw that Doraemon was on Disney XD.

And then I lol'd for all the wrong reasons as the show's writing kept trying to convince the viewers that the characters are from America.

I'm glad to know 4Kids is still working their magic.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2014)

what a coincidence I was watching Shin Chan intro on YouTube a few hours ago before getting on NF


----------



## Subarashii (Sep 30, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> what a coincidence I was watching Shin Chan intro on YouTube a few hours ago before getting on NF



Me too.

I came.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 30, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I was flipping through the channels recently and saw that Doraemon was on Disney XD.
> 
> And then I lol'd for all the wrong reasons as the show's writing kept trying to convince the viewers that the characters are from America.
> 
> I'm glad to know 4Kids is still working their magic.


ya they play it a lot on there now.

I still don't get the appeal of the show. Seems like something very small children would enjoy though.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Me too.
> 
> I came.



subarashii story, would read again.


----------

